# Doctor Strange: Der neueste Streich aus der Marvel-Schmiede auf dem Prüfstand!



## CarolaHo (24. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doctor Strange: Der neueste Streich aus der Marvel-Schmiede auf dem Prüfstand!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Doctor Strange: Der neueste Streich aus der Marvel-Schmiede auf dem Prüfstand!


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Oktober 2016)

Mehr hab ich auch nicht erwartet und gewollt.  Ich liebe das MCU und Ermüdungserscheinungen machen sich bei mir längst nicht breit. Werde mit Sicherheit gut unterhalten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Oktober 2016)

> Es sei hier jedem Kinogänger guten Gewissens die 3D-Fassung ans Herz gelegt, die bei diesem Effektkino nur Sinn macht!


Ist ja nicht so, als ob ich in unserem beschissenen Thega-Kino die Wahl hätte


----------



## Celerex (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich liebe fast alle Marvel Filme, aber nachdem ich den Trailer zu Dr. Strange bereits gefühlte 10x in den Vorabtrailern im Kino gesehen habe, stand für mich fest, dass das der erste Marvel Film seit längerer Zeit sein wird, für den ich nicht in's Kino gehe. Der Trailer sieht mehr zu sehr nach Inception auf Ritalin aus. Das brauch ich wirklich nicht.


----------

